# KESSY Problem?



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

Hello,

I am trying to explain my current issue, it does not happen all the time, but it does happen.

- The car sits in the garage
- I start the engine with the key fob
- I go to the car and the key fob is in my pocket
- I grab the door handle and it does not unlock
- I try a different door handle and it does not unlock
- I try to lock the door with the handle and it does work 


So long story short, I have to open the car with the key fob unlock button and not the door handle. I just don't get it. I mean, if it wouldn't see the key nearby okay... but I can lock the car with the door handle?!?!?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Might that be normal? Have you read the OM about door function if the remote start has been used?


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

When it happens, see where your cell phone is.

If my cell phone is near my key (say both in my pocket) it blocks the car from sensing the fob.


----------



## rhgti1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Also, are you using Apple Air Pods? They (and especially their charging case) are known to create interference with keys.

Have you tried putting a fresh battery in your fob? I had KESSY issues for a while and a new battery seems to improve the situation.


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

capclassicv2 said:


> When it happens, see where your cell phone is.
> 
> If my cell phone is near my key (say both in my pocket) it blocks the car from sensing the fob.



See that's the thing... I can lock my car but not unlock! And yes, both are in the same pocket. 

And I completely get that, that they would interfere somehow and block each other, but again, I can lock the car?


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

rhgti1 said:


> Also, are you using Apple Air Pods? They (and especially their charging case) are known to create interference with keys.
> 
> Have you tried putting a fresh battery in your fob? I had KESSY issues for a while and a new battery seems to improve the situation.



Yes, I installed a new battery in the keyfob two weeks ago!
And no, I don't have any Air Pods


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

So when it's still locked you can lock it. Sounds like time for a trip to the dealer.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

capclassicv2 said:


> So when it's still locked you can lock it. Sounds like time for a trip to the dealer.


Or, pull out the OM and read about operation of the remote start system......


----------



## GTIVWMK2 (May 16, 2005)

I am also looking into this. MK4, MK5 always had this problem. THere was actually had an update for the Jetta at one point that either added an antenna to the none existent or replaced the very short antenna with a 6 foot antenna that was ran a either up across the windshield or door jam or ran down along the door sil. I am looking into finding out which plug the antenna is located and which pin it is in order to extend the antenna myself. If I find out which wire it is I will most definitely be sharing that information with you. Might even do a write up about it.


----------

